

Tech Trust Index shows consumers trust Google and Amazon but not Sprint and AOL - glaugh
http://survata.com/blog/tech-trust-index-shows-consumers-trust-google-and-amazon-but-not-sprint-and-aol/

======
PaulHoule
The takeaway here is that "perceived effectiveness" leads to "trust".

------
rmorton2005
Great article, really interesting.

